# The top-ten longest-lasting vehicles



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

For those who rideshare, especially as a major income source, a long lasting vehicle is important for sustainability. One needs to make enough profit from the vehicle they own to buy the next one and so forth.

In my calculations I figure an average of 300,000 total miles as what a vehicle should get out of it's lifetime with proper care. If one starts with a vehicle already with high mileage then obviously it's going to die or require very high expense to get it running again before one has made enough to buy a newer one.

So if your in the market for a replacement vehicle, carefully consider this list and avoid sliding doors which pax abuse and second row seats one has to physically move or adjust to get into the back row, that's going to get old really quick.

Toyota Highlander Hybrid: 244,94 miles
Toyota Avalon: 245,710 miles
Honda Ridgeline: 248,669 miles
Chevrolet Tahoe: 250,338 miles
Toyota Prius: 250,601 miles
GMC Yukon XL: 252,360 miles
Toyota Tundra: 256,022 miles
Chevrolet Suburban: 265,732 miles
Toyota Land Cruiser: 280,236 miles
Toyota Sequoia: 295,509 miles.









These are the 10 longest-lasting vehicles on the road today


If you're hoping to hang onto your current ride for as long as possible, you should take a look at the longest-lasting vehicles to see where you stand.




www.autoblog.com





Some of those vehicles, like the Land Cruiser are too cost prohibitive to rideshare for profit with. Remember one is trying to make money, not putting 300,000 killed it miles on a $100,000 vehicle for $15,000-$20,000 a year in profit driving 90,000 miles a year.

$20,000 seems to be the top limit one should spend on their vehicles to get 300,000 miles.

Although not listed, I got over 464,000 miles on my Ford F-150 pickup, but then I got a good model year also. Right now Ford is transitioning to an all electric line up, so longevity may have dropped some of their newer ICE vehicles or Ford people are like Apple people, just needing to have the very latest coolest looking thing. 😁

If you read the article, trucks and SUV's dominate the longivity lost. Although a Prius has done a outstanding job which is what we need, just need more room, an SUV or Transit EV or diesel (only in Europe, dam you Ford!)



https://jalopnik.com/the-ford-e-tourneo-custom-is-the-ev-minivan-we-deserve-1849816708



Reminder that Uber says they are not going to accept any more ICE vehicles after 2030, 7 more years. We will see about that, but so far nothing is viable in the 6 seat EV market yet in the US.

Other figures for thought is, that an average driver doing rideshare for a living likely can max drive about 7 hours a day or around 90,000 miles a year. I pushed 100,000 and it seriously affected my health so beware.

So with those figures in mind, one needs to wisely choose the right vehicle and going by their local pay per mile, also costs, determine if a trip is profitable or not.

So far I've been able to determine that $1 per odometer mile or better (including tips) is the baseline of sustainablity for ridesharing as a main income source. Save .75 cents a mile for all and any costs including replacing the vehicle when it's done.

Don't be cheap, spend the money to have a complete checkup, fluid flushes and tune up by a good (usually ASC certified mechanic) once a year, do the regular oil changes. Cheaper to spend $1500 for all that and get a few more years of life out of the vehicle in profit.

Uber says only 6% are ridesharing more than 40 hours a week those whom found niches where they are.not yet drowned out by competition. So don't think your gravy train is going to last forever. 😔

Plan on tickets and deactivations messing up your world. Uber only cares about Uber, drivers to them are expendable.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Nice to see the Highlander approaching this list, even if I don’t have the hybrid. Mine’s really survived some shit and feels extremely solid. #YODAGANG for life.


----------



## Smitty in CT (Jun 18, 2016)

Volvonaut said:


> Nice to see the Highlander approaching this list, even if I don’t have the hybrid. Mine’s really survived some shit and feels extremely solid. #YODAGANG for life.


I've got a 2015 Toyota Corolla S, it's got 282K, oil changes, tires & brakes... still going strong


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Good discussion post.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> For those who rideshare, especially as a major income source, a long lasting vehicle is important for sustainability. One needs to make enough profit from the vehicle they own to buy the next one and so forth.
> 
> In my calculations I figure an average of 300,000 total miles as what a vehicle should get out of it's lifetime with proper care. If one starts with a vehicle already with high mileage then obviously it's going to die or require very high expense to get it running again before one has made enough to buy a newer one.
> 
> ...



I started Uber with a Ford Explorer at 70000 miles a drove it to 382000 miles, so I got my 300k rideshare

You dont need to save for a new vehicle as long as you can qualify for a car loan. My Explorer needs a new engine but I havent decided whether to do the work or junk it. In the meantime I bought (financed) a used ford hybrid. The gas savings offsets the payments I make


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

oldfart said:


> You don't need to save for a new vehicle as long as you can qualify for a car loan.


Of course not, but then any of the mere profit a driver makes goes to pay the interest. Not only that the more a driver puts miles in the vehicle, say to the tune of 90,000 miles a year, depreciates it all that much faster. Makes it hard to resell as well.

I'd say drop a new engine in the Explorer and use it for backup since its grandfathered in. 


What I read, if your in an accident, could take months before your driving again if you only have a sole vehicle. Sell it before it depreciates lower than the cost to replace engine IMO.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Of course not, but then any of the mere profit a driver makes goes to pay the interest. Not only that the more a driver puts miles in the vehicle, say to the tune of 90,000 miles a year, depreciates it all that much faster. Makes it hard to resell as well.
> 
> I'd say drop a new engine in the Explorer and use it for backup since its grandfathered in.
> 
> ...


The way I look at is that the car payment equals depreciation, Or looking at it from a cash flow perspective, If during the 4 years I drove my Explorer I had saved $500/month to buy a new car. I would have made $500/mo less than I did over the last 4 years

Either way I figure cash flow takes a $500 hit every month Either I save $500/mo or make payments of $500/mo

Ive been driving 70000 miles a year. Four years at that rate is your goal, and mine of 300000 miles

And did I mention, I went from a gas hog to a hybrid. Im saving $500 a month over what I was paying

Im not worried about an accident. Ive been driving for 60 years, and Ive not had an accident that took me off the road for more than a few days (except for the last time I rode a motorcycle. .I was 22. The bike was totaled and I was in the hospital for 10 days)

Oh and I do own another car


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Volvonaut said:


> Nice to see the Highlander approaching this list, even if I don’t have the hybrid. Mine’s really survived some shit and feels extremely solid. #YODAGANG for life.


I got the gas regular model 86k sucks for luggage in xl. Lost slot of airport rides years ago, while using as a back up. It's still my back up.....because it worth good amount and 4wd and the market is to crazy to sell it.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> I got the gas regular model 86k sucks for luggage in xl. Lost slot of airport rides years ago, while using as a back up. It's still my back up.....because it worth good amount and 4wd and the market is to crazy to sell it.


I’ve never lost an airport ride. Not even when 3 plastic surgery witches demanded I pack it to the absolute cubic inch. Though to OP’s point it actually has a sliding back row, I just reach my arm back and pull that forward before anyone has time to rush the middle row and I get a lot of remarks they’re surprised at the room. I can always seem to fit up to 5 people and all the luggage they can throw at me, the only thing I ever turned down since 2015 was an 80 inch TV that almost fit!


----------



## Big man xl (Dec 21, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> For those who rideshare, especially as a major income source, a long lasting vehicle is important for sustainability. One needs to make enough profit from the vehicle they own to buy the next one and so forth.
> 
> In my calculations I figure an average of 300,000 total miles as what a vehicle should get out of it's lifetime with proper care. If one starts with a vehicle already with high mileage then obviously it's going to die or require very high expense to get it running again before one has made enough to buy a newer one.
> 
> ...


I had 327k on my odyssey before I got rid of it. Original engine and transmission. 2008 2009 2010 honda odyssey are the best.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Volvonaut said:


> I’ve never lost an airport ride. Not even when 3 plastic surgery witches demanded I pack it to the absolute cubic inch. Though to OP’s point it actually has a sliding back row, I just reach my arm back and pull that forward before anyone has time to rush the middle row and I get a lot of remarks they’re surprised at the room. I can always seem to fit up to 5 people and all the luggage they can throw at me, the only thing I ever turned down since 2015 was an 80 inch TV that almost fit!


i am talking xl 6 men. i lost rides..if not bags its all good. but i have a van hold 6 plus a ton of bags


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> i am talking xl 6 men. i lost rides..if not bags its all good. but i have a van hold 6 plus a ton of bags


Yes? I mainly drive XL, and frequently fit 7 party animals comfortably even through the lockdown sham lol. 5 or less with a ton of bags is all I ever seem to encounter on the way to the airport, pax know. Most have pretty positive verbal feedback, I often get it’s roomier than they thought or Toyota builds great stuff and so on. I’ve not had those problems at any point and it’s a pretty popular choice for Uber around here. I love the thing. It really hauls too, what did one of my riders call the handling… whippage


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

My wifes new car is in garage this am. Our highlander got her to work. N.c I cannot see anything wrong?? Ours sucks bad on gas... 2011 older one. 18 hwy with the wind to her back. Snow chewer....3.5 miles to her job. So gas dont matter. It's my back up now.
I do wheelchair wav with a newer caravan...that holds 7 plus slot of luggage. Toyota are the best cars and trucks. Having owned alot . And worked for them way back.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

'16 Mazda3. 227k miles. Made my last payment in November. Eligible for 4 more years. Had no clue would drive it for 6 years on Uber/Lyft when I bought it. Did consider paying it off a couple times, but had a stupid low interest rate. Wasn't zero but was close. If wasn't for Covid, where I pivoted to food delivery and 1/4 the miles vs people driving, I would be at 300k by now. So a blessing as I'm sure that extended the life of this car mile wise.

How great this Mazda3 is still driving, don't think it'll give me issues for the next 4 years. We will see. Zero repairs excluding standard maintenance. Tune up every 100k, shocks/struts at 180k (now lifetime warranty), belt replace 180k, battery I think 2 years ago.... tires, brakes and oil only thing else. My driver seat getting flat on the cushion though lol.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> '16 Mazda3. 227k miles. Made my last payment in November. Eligible for 4 more years. Had no clue would drive it for 6 years on Uber/Lyft when I bought it. Did consider paying it off a couple times, but had a stupid low interest rate. Wasn't zero but was close. If wasn't for Covid, where I pivoted to food delivery and 1/4 the miles vs people driving, I would be at 300k by now. So a blessing as I'm sure that extended the life of this car mile wise.
> 
> How great this Mazda3 is still driving, don't think it'll give me issues for the next 4 years. We will see. Zero repairs excluding standard maintenance. Tune up every 100k, shocks/struts at 180k (now lifetime warranty), belt replace 180k, battery I think 2 years ago.... tires, brakes and oil only thing else. My driver seat getting flat on the cushion though lol.


Get one of those rubberized purple seat pads $50
They are very comfortable, there was a cheaper one on ebay I use for my back too $25
Well worth the investment if having back/butt issues


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Get one of those rubberized purple seat pads $50
> They are very comfortable, there was a cheaper one on ebay I use for my back too $25
> Well worth the investment if having back/butt issues


Yea. I'm going to need to grab something. It didn't start feeling uncomfortable until a month or so ago. Once you recognize it, now it's always a bother .


----------

